# New dish ?



## kcn823 (Oct 1, 2006)

I just had my second visit for the installation of the AT9 dish and the HR20 receiver. And once again they told me they couldn't mount the new dish on the pole I have in my backyard. However, unlike last time. They did allow me to keep the receiver and have it activated. 

The installer did tell me that they are coming out with a new satellite dish in a few months that is a lot smaller and lighter then the AT9 and that picks up all 5 satellites. He said it will be about the same size as the 3 lnb dish. 

Has anyone else heard of this or does he not know what he was talking about?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's not all that smaller, and only marginally lighter

It is the Slimline dish... no eta yet on it's release date, but it is in production and will start to be installed when the stock of AT9's reaches a low point.


----------



## mntbikejack (Aug 29, 2006)

kcn823 said:


> The installer did tell me that they are coming out with a new satellite dish in a few months that is a lot smaller and lighter then the AT9 and that picks up all 5 satellites. He said it will be about the same size as the 3 lnb dish.
> QUOTE]
> 
> From the information that is available for the Slimline dish it will still need a 2" OD pole like the AT9.


----------



## Garand762 (Sep 27, 2006)

I had the 3LNB dish pole mounted in my back yard and the installer of the AT9 took a mounting arm for the ATN9 and cut the top section off right above the bend and put it right down over the existing pole there was enough taper to the arm that it fit snuggly over the existing pole. When he placed the dish on it and tightened the bolts down it snugged up everything and nothing moves. 

I was skeptical that this would hold and questioned the installer he told me to try to move it so I did and it would not budge. We had some pretty strong winds here over the weekend and my signal strength is still in the upper 90's. 

So it is possible to mount the dish on the existing pole for the 3LNB dish.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

what satellites do the slimline dish point to?

61.5
110/119
118.75
121
105


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

99, 101, 103, 110, 119


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Got my new AT9 installed last Saturday and had the same issue as my pole is only 1 and 1/2 inches. So I made a wood splint and twist tied it to the top of the pole and he was able to tightly slip it right on and tighten it right down. I can make a better solution later but no way I was letting him leave without installing the dish due to that. At first he didn't really want to but I insisted and since I've always installed all my own stuff I think he felt confident I wouldn't be calling back months from now claiming a bad install.


----------



## kcn823 (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish I knew that I need a pole that was 2 inches wide last week before I replace the 4x4x8 I had in the ground with the pole I have now. And if the Slimline dish is going to need the same I guess I better replace it now before the ground gets to cold.


----------



## kcn823 (Oct 1, 2006)

I just did a little searching a found this :

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SKY1101&main_cat=&CAT=Satellite Components

Has anyone used this one their existing pole?


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

kcn823 said:


> I just had my second visit for the installation of the AT9 dish and the HR20 receiver. And once again they told me they couldn't mount the new dish on the pole I have in my backyard. However, unlike last time. They did allow me to keep the receiver and have it activated.
> 
> The installer did tell me that they are coming out with a new satellite dish in a few months that is a lot smaller and lighter then the AT9 and that picks up all 5 satellites. He said it will be about the same size as the 3 lnb dish.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this or does he not know what he was talking about?


Picture of Slimline attached:


----------



## Garand762 (Sep 27, 2006)

Pretty much the same thing as cutting the mast tube down and sliding it over the existing 1 1/2" pole. The mast arm comes with the dish and cuts easily with a recepricating saw, so you can save $20.00 plus shipping. The mast arm is slightly tapered and a few hits with a rubber mallet firmly seated it in place.


----------



## kcn823 (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, I wish my installer suggested something like that. But he barely spoke English. And the guys I had a couple of weeks ago looked like Sanford & Son and weren't that helpful. I'm probably better off buying the adapter and having it ready. And I'll also wait for the Slimline dish, it looks a little better. 

I'm just glad the installers allowed me to keep the HR20, because the installers a couple of weeks ago said they couldn't. I'm using it mainly as a backup for my hdtivo.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

cybrsurfer said:


> Picture of Slimline attached:


This link has _slightly_ better pictures than that 

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=76808


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

Fyi Guys, got my install yesterday and it came with the new "Slimline" dish, I wasn't aware that anew dish was already on its way and asked the installer about the different LNB arraingement and he explained to me it was the newest dish, and they had been installing them for the last or so:grin:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

BillPear said:


> Fyi Guys, got my install yesterday and it came with the new "Slimline" dish, I wasn't aware that anew dish was already on its way and asked the installer about the different LNB arraingement and he explained to me it was the newest dish, and they had been installing them for the last or so:grin:


Are you sure it's the new Slimline dish? Can you post a photo? I didn't think any were actually available yet.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Like I said on another thread I just received the HR20-700 today as a replacement for the HR10-250. D* mailed it directly to me with no install, so I will still have my 3LNB dish. How do I go about getting the AT9 or the Slimline when MPEG4 HD locals come to my area as I just found out they are later this year? I shouldn't have to do too much begging on that one, should I?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

quizzer said:


> what satellites do the slimline dish point to?
> 
> 61.5
> 110/119
> ...


Those are Echostar satellites, pilgrim.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Those are Echostar satellites, pilgrim.


Thanks for clarifying that.... I thought someone just had a bad typing day.


----------



## fmcbride (Oct 1, 2006)

FYI-

Got the new "Slimline" dish with my HR20-700 installation on September 30th.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

fmcbride said:


> FYI-
> 
> Got the new "Slimline" dish with my HR20-700 installation on September 30th.


Could you post pictures of this? Many here would be skeptical to such a claim.


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

I should be able to get a photo when I get home


----------



## fmcbride (Oct 1, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Could you post pictures of this? Many here would be skeptical to such a claim.


I'll do the best I can. The installation height on the house will make it difficult for close-up shots.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll be waiting for those pics


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to dissapoint, but here are the photos...


You shouldn't be such a Negative Nancy:lol:


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad to see the long-awaited SlimLine dish is finally rolling out! 

Can you comment on the roof mounting that you used?


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't mount it, directv did, it's mounted where my 3 LNB was, which is on the vent pipe for my bathroom sink. The installer verified that the pipe was plumb, set it on there and I was off to the races!


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

what's the other cool flat antenna for?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

matto said:


> what's the other cool flat antenna for?


Looks like a Winegard SquareShooter UHF antenna. I have one and really like it for OTA reception.


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

much less ghetto looking that my channelmaster 200000 extreme kung-fu:
http://gallery.snark.net/the-house-at9/DSCN2951


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Sweet. I wonder if you can buy the slimline anywhere yet.

I've got a Wineguard SS-2000 too, kicks some serious ass for me as I have it pointed directly at the Empire State Building


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Bill,

Do you still have the documentation that came with the dish? Does it list the weight and dimensions?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Any ideas on what the extra unused space on the LNB assembly is for?


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

I had know idea this was such a popular topic! 

Here we go-

Yes it is a SquareShooter 2000, I originally had it mounted to the same vent as the Dish, it made for a much neater looking install, but the electrical service appeared to be interfering with it's reception. So I moved it to the other vent, it now has a clear shot at Mt. Wilson which is about 40 miles away. I get excellent recption with it, it's amp was previously powerd from my Di.rectTivo (Diplexed). When the installers swaped out the dishes, i had them run a separate coax for the antenna, since I already the nessacary cables for the HR20 run they didn't mind running just a single line for the antenna. Right now it is connected direct to the TV (That way I can enjoy the PIP feature) without any power for the amp and is working better than before. When the activate the OTA features I will split it back to the receiver.

Sorry PoitNarf, 
The installers assembled it and didn't leave any documentation. He did say that the mount needed to be rated to support 45#'s. It looks the same as the AT-9 to my eye, with the exception of the LNB array, I am sure that there are some dimensional differences, but they are small.

As for the LNB array, I was told by the installer that, that is for adding another LNB for international broadcasts, of course you need to take that at face value.

Any other ?'s I can field?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Bill,

Yes, this is a hot topic for many. Lots of people want the new dish installed instead of the bigger AT9.

Earl, care to chime in?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I actually don't mind the bigger current AT9. It will do better in rain fade situations.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Man now I have to call my installer again to see if he might be bringing one of these with him instead of the AT9. Since mine is going on the roof I want o make sure he is brininging the stuff that will work out best up there and this does sound more reliable than the AT9. 

At least I should ask him to bring both LOL


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Mixer said:


> and this does sound more reliable than the AT9


I'd wait a little bit to see how people fare with it before making such a conclusion


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I still have 9 days 



PoitNarf said:


> I'd wait a little bit to see how people fare with it before making such a conclusion


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey Earl, is there any further info available on the slimline since some people here are getting them installed now?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Now that I really see one installed, I like the AT9 better.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Looking at the way it's mounted in the pics again, that would never fly here in the northeast. Just 1 big blizzard and the dish would be buried in snow for a few days :lol:


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Any ideas on what the extra unused space on the LNB assembly is for?


I noticed the same thing. My guess is it is cosmetic so that the LNB assembly is symetric, i.e. it is for visual use only and may improve the WAF.


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, it might be buried in a blizzard in the Northeast, but I live in the always Sunny O.C., if it ever snowed here it wouldn't matter because the world would have stoped spining!:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am loosing my touch... I didn't even see this thread, until it was linked from TCF..

I don't know much more about it... but I will see if I can get some more info... and maybe an INSTALL


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am loosing my touch... I didn't even see this thread, until it was linked from TCF..
> 
> I don't know much more about it... but I will see if I can get some more info... and maybe an INSTALL


I was wondering why it took you so long to look at this thread again


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... Here are the answers:

Primary goal of the Slimline Dish:
Reduce the weight and the Size of the dish (compared to the AT9)

Performance of the dish is the same as the AT9... you won't see any signfican changes in your signal strengths, or rain fade issues

The "blank" space on the LNB arm:
Purely Asthetics... (sp?)
It was to make it look balanced and symetrical.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Looks like you have the Wingard Squareshooter 2000 beside your dish there
for your OTA...I have the same...great ain't it??


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice to see the Slimline is out. It doesn't seem to be that much different than the AT9. Other than the integrated LNB assembly, it appears to be just about the same size. Nice job BillPear, you are the first to post installed pics of the new dish.


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

Proc said:


> Nice to see the Slimline is out. It doesn't seem to be that much different than the AT9. Other than the integrated LNB assembly, it appears to be just about the same size. Nice job BillPear, you are the first to post installed pics of the new dish.


Thanks, I did it at PoitNarf's request I didn't even know there was a new dish coming.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Still no info on how much the slimline weighs.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

BillPear said:


> Thanks, I did it at PoitNarf's request I didn't even know there was a new dish coming.


It's very much appreciated Bill. Many many many people have been wondering about the slimline ever since it was announced many months back.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Now that I really see one installed, I like the AT9 better.


Reason?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Reason?


The AT9 looks more likely to assimilate you!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> Still no info on how much the slimline weighs.


PoitNarf, you don't believe the D* salesmen? 

_"15% lighter weight than the AT-9"_


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"The AT9 looks more likely to assimilate you!"

Well, it does, but that's not why I like the AT9 better.

I like the shape of the AT9 more, squarer and less angular...

And I would rather have the two LNBs hanging off to the side, which is an imbalance for functional reasons, than have the LNB enclosure stick out sideways with no LNB in it, to balance it out for purely cosmetic reasons.

The dish itself looks a lot like a Dish1000, doesn't it?


----------



## matto (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> pace on the LNB arm:
> Purely Asthetics... (sp?)
> It was to make it look balanced and symetrical.


err, isnt that for the optional LNB's which are labeled as 'flexports' on the WB68?
I believe one of the two is for "Para Todos".


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

matto said:


> err, isnt that for the optional LNB's which are labeled as 'flexports' on the WB68?
> I believe one of the two is for "Para Todos".


I wondered, too, if perhaps it was for the 95-deg or 72.5-deg LNBs, but it's not obvious how it would attached.

It's certainly not for the ParaTodos Spanish package because that's beamed from the 119-deg satellite that's already received by the existing LNBs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matto said:


> err, isnt that for the optional LNB's which are labeled as 'flexports' on the WB68?
> I believe one of the two is for "Para Todos".


From what I was told, it was to give th LNB arm a balanced look.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> "The AT9 looks more likely to assimilate you!"
> 
> Well, it does, but that's not why I like the AT9 better.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way! I love my AT9, it looks way different than the "normal" dish. Plus, I've gotten used to the unique design.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

The Slimline just looks cheap, like a cardboard dish.

I wonder how the Slimline and AT9 compare as far as rain fade.

Anyone?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> The Slimline just looks cheap, like a cardboard dish.


Looks fine to me from the pictures; very similar to the dish used by StarChoice in Canada. LNB setup looks (potentially) better to me.



Blitz68 said:


> I wonder how the Slimline and AT9 compare as far as rain fade.


That's a good question...rain fade is a major issue during summer in Florida.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... Here are the answers:
> 
> Primary goal of the Slimline Dish:
> Reduce the weight and the Size of the dish (compared to the AT9)
> ...


LOL... Significant? Also, what do you mean by "any significant".

IMHO Any reduction in signal is still reduction.


----------

